# You said you wanted a "Puff.com" official tobacco?



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Why not let Russ help us blend it? Got this in an email this morning:*

I have had numerous discussions with our staff here, more than a handful of industry experts, and many current customers prior to bringing this to you. I would like to thank those of you who were kind enough to take my phone calls and spending some of your day discussing this program. Your insight has been invaluable.

*"The great search for YOUR favorite pipe tobacco is ON!"*​
Pipe tobacco manufacturers are constantly coming up with new blends, flavorings, processes, cuts, and packaging to try and appeal to large groups of folks who participate in this great hobby. But here's the thing, they don't really know what you are going to like.

What makes pipe tobacco so different from other industries is that there are only a handful of pipe tobacco blenders on the planet and their job is to make you happy but they don't really have access to you directly so market research is somehwhat limited. By and large they roll out these products in the hopes that it catches on and increases their customer loyalty. As you can imagine the vast majority of new blends have a very short run because they aren't appealing to very many people. So back to the drawing board those manufacturers go again. Heck, even our Russ Ouellette has over 50 blends and, to his credit, most of them are pretty popular but if you could spend a day here and see all the different "testers", "beta versions", and "try-agains" you'd be floored.

Let's play a little game of what if. What if you had access to virtually every blending component available to anyone? What if you could take those components and make your own Holy Grail blend? What if a retailer like PipesandCigars.com took your recipe and offered it to everyone? What if you had the chance to be rewarded for your efforts? What would you have? You'd have The Fusion Labmy friend. That's right; an entire segment of pipe tobaccos developed by YOU the end user! What's even better is you've got P&C in your corner to assist in the process.

Here's how it works.


You visit the Fusion Lab page at PipesandCigars.com.
You order the components you'd like to have in your blend. (Russ has written brief descriptions of what each component brings to a blend and why he uses those components when he's in development to assist in the initial search)
We ship those components in the quantity you order to your doorstep.
During your project you have email access to Russ for general questions regarding where you're at in your blend and, if you get stuck, what he would do at that point.
Once you are satisfied with your work you then submit the recipe to Russ along with your Blend Name and Description. He will then blend it to your recipe here at P&C on a larger scale and have it listed on the website for all to see.
Once your blend is listed other pipe smokers will have the ability to purchase it and communicate with you regarding their experience.

All Fusion Lab partners who sign up prior to December 1st will be entered into a contest.


Their blend must be submitted to Russ prior to Jan 1, 2012.
We will track the blends popularity by number of ounces sold from Jan 1, 2011 - April 1, 2011
The blender with the most popular blend will win an all expenses paid trip to Richmond, Virginia for a weekend with Russ and a full day at the world's largest manufacturer of pipe tobacco. The Altadis Pipe Tobacco world headquarters.
** A complete listing of the guidelines will be available for download on the Fusion Lab Page during the launch.

*This officially starts on October 15. Ideas?*

*WWhermit*
*ipe:*


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, this sounds like fun!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I just started with pipes, and this actually sounds like a great idea, and provides plenty of opportunity for sampling!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

That looks like fun. Good to see Russ is always thinking.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I know this is all in fun and I want to apologize for providing the impetus for taking this off topic. This is a very worthy project and deserves our respect. So, now that we've had our fun, let's give this project it's due.

:focus:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

This is a great idea and I support it!!!

My one thought is, if the time is going to be spent and cost, whatever that may be, might it not be best to go for more than just one Club Blend?

Maybe an English/Balkan, a Virginia and a Va/Per.

Just my :2


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Will it taste like Puffer fish?


Sounds interesting. Reminds me of the old Monty Python sketch about Treadmill Lager...the world's first beer with the great taste of fish!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So what do we commission, a few different people, each to design a blend? "Blend by committee" sounds like an even more arduous process than the club pipe!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

What a great idea. Well done P&C!

I'll definitely be placing a "blending" order. . .my only worry is that they won't have strong enough tobaccos available. Most blending tobacco is quite light on nicotine. Really hope there's some dark-fired available, as well as some stout burleys.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

What components would I need to blend something that tastes like a highland scotch and barbecue manatee, and has a room note like Charles Bronson?


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool. Probably can't determine anything until we see how much granular control we have over the blend. Like so:

23% Basma and 77% dark fired VA
OR
Oriental and VA


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I know Davd (Owaindav) has made up some of his own blends in the past. One he sent me was actually quite nice. I'd be interested to see what he might come up with.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> What components would I need to blend something that tastes like a highland scotch and barbecue manatee, and has a room note like Charles Bronson?


Is that the recipe for Mixture 79?? uke:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

John, I appreciate the vote of confidence. I'm definitely going to check out the fusion lab when it opens up. Looks like this will be a really fun project!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Pity it's NY. It'd cost me 75% more to do it than people in other states. sigh. 

And I, like Captain Enormous, wonder if there's going to be any stout blending tobaccos. If not, I know I wouldn't bother in any case. 

And tin art! As everybody knows, what the tin looks like is far more important for sales than the contents! :lol:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

My vote is for a dark fired Virginia plug with rich leathery presence, a bold semi-sweet body (from generous amounts of Malawi weed), and subltle fragrant fig like flavor, all tied together with a firm slap of Tonka bean essence. Preferably available in 1 pound bricks.

*cough* "a USA produced Gawith Cob Plug"


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GuitarDan said:


> *cough* "a USA produced Gawith Cob Plug"


Yeah. And they make great Wienerschnitzel in Outer Mongolia.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Being a noob at pipes i am real interested to see what you guys come up with!:ear:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

this sounds really fun

I am defiantly going to make an attempt at a blend


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> this sounds really fun
> 
> I am defiantly going to make an attempt at a blend


Same here, I have an idea that I've been toying with and I think I'm gonna give it a shot... Although I have no idea what I'm doing, but who knows it may turn out ok...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Same here, I have an idea that I've been toying with and I think I'm gonna give it a shot... Although I have no idea what I'm doing, but who knows it may turn out ok...


I think if I tried to make a blend, it would end up being a "bland" instead. :noidea:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I think if I tried to make a blend, it would end up being a "bland" instead. :noidea:


Mine may very well end up being bland, but you never know until you try...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Mine may very well end up being bland, but you never know until you try...


Mine's going to be awesome, and you're all going to be jealous!!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Mine's going to be awesome, and you're all going to be jealous!!!


Mine is gonna be in big demand... yall wont be able to ever get it, it will always be out of stock... ound:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Mine is gonna be in big demand... yall wont be able to ever get it, it will always be out of stock... ound:


Call it "nickhaven" then...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Call it "nickhaven" then...


 :rofl: or "nick leader"...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> :rofl: or "nick leader"...


Full Nick Flake. I hear its got quite the Nick hit ound:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Full Nick Flake. I hear its got quite the Nick hit ound:


:rotfl:... who you calling a flake?...:caked:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm gonna call mine "Dan Tobacco Bringanother Beerfaster"


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> I'm gonna call mine "Dan Tobacco Bringanother Beerfaster"


Genius... I love it...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

DanR said:


> I'm gonna call mine "Dan Tobacco Bringanother Beerfaster"


PAHAHAHA ound:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Must say, I love where this thread is going!

Also, I'm definitely giving this a shot. I mean, how awesome would it be to find out that I've got some innate talent at mixing leaves together! Actually, a pro blender would pretty much be the sweetest job ever.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am game for this...sounds awesome!!!

Now, none of you will even have a chance.......as I will lace mine with _sweet diesel fuel!_


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I might try my hand at coming up with a decent VaPer blend, maybe add a dash of whiskey in there for good measure. We'll have to see.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I'm gonna call mine "Dan Tobacco Bringanother Beerfaster"


Too much! :rofl:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

quo155 said:


> I am game for this...sounds awesome!!!
> 
> Now, none of you will even have a chance.......as I will lace mine with _sweet diesel fuel!_


I can picture the tobakrevs now...

"Came out of the tin a little wet. But, surprisingly, it had no burn problems. Packed about 40 g worth into a MM macarthur. The whole pipe lasted about 10 min..."


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

What time is the fusion lab suppsed to open.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I can picture the tobakrevs now...
> 
> "Came out of the tin a little wet. But, surprisingly, it had no burn problems. Packed about 40 g worth into a MM macarthur. The whole pipe lasted about 10 min..."


...then exploded and took out the south wall of the living room. The tongue bite was pretty bad.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I would love to try this but as freestoke mentioned, us here in the lame state of NY would have to pay way more to play. I would love to try and get some full leaf and try making a nice sweet Va with Balkan undertones in plug form.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> I would love to try and get some full leaf and try making a nice sweet Va with Balkan undertones in plug form.


In plug form? Now there's a twist (har har). Wonder how you'd go about that at home? Any of you engineer types got a quick jerry rig tobacco press design? I'm a cook, so all I can think of is a cast iron frying pan with a couple of vice clamps on top of one of these:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

uh oh...

"Please don’t add anything but the tobacco’s we have on this page"

well there goes my idea... actually I could still do it, just not enter the contest...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, they do have Dark Fired Kentuck burley, supposedly with a big nic hit. I could still probably skate for $25 on this, even with the NY smackdown.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Just placed my order

here is what I got










I pretty much just got a little of everything

I plan to smoke them all by them selves, take some notes

then see what I want to put together


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Well, they do have Dark Fired Kentuck burley, supposedly with a big nic hit. I could still probably skate for $25 on this, even with the NY smackdown.


I wonder how it compares to Kendal Kentucky... If it is close, the price seems good...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Michael, that green river cav is the best cav out there IMO. Its got a rich nutty core, a lot like a OTC burley blend. Its the only black cav that isn't completely tasteless surgaryness.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice selection...I could see some amazing Cakes being made. I'd love to see some more Oriental/Turkish stuff added at some point. I wish I had a setup to press a cake, I might have placed an order.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> Very nice selection...I could see some amazing Cakes being made. I'd love to see some more Oriental/Turkish stuff added at some point. I wish I had a setup to press a cake, I might have placed an order.


So much for the cake and plug.

5.During the initial ramp up phase we would ask that you steer clear of any process that may require heat or pressure prior to speaking with Russ.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

freestoke said:


> So much for the cake and plug.
> 
> 5.During the initial ramp up phase we would ask that you steer clear of any process that may require heat or pressure prior to speaking with Russ.


Yeah saw that too... just horrible news...

Oh well maybe things will change later on and I can have time to prepare. HAHA


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

bullofspadez said:


> Yeah saw that too... just horrible news...
> 
> Oh well maybe things will change later on and I can have time to prepare. HAHA


It says before speaking with Russ.

You could just email him and see what happens. Maybe you just have to fallow certain guidelines for a cake, or something.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> So much for the cake and plug.
> 
> 5.During the initial ramp up phase we would ask that you steer clear of any process that may require heat or pressure prior to speaking with Russ.


yup, can't add anything to it either... but I think I'm gonna do it anayway and just not enter the contest...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> yup, can't add anything to it either... but I think I'm gonna do it anayway and just not enter the contest...


I suppose we could abandon personal preference and go for a winner. After all, Russ wants to sell tobacco, not satisfy the critics methinks. Maybe we need to aim for a 1Q, the sales leader, or Nougat, Stockebye's biggest seller. Or even the big favorite of the 60s, an M79 without tongue bite! :tu Possibly even GH&Co.'s hit blend, Ennerdale, in ribbon form. :spy:


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

The reasons for not allowing additives are:
1) What you might use at home will almost certainly not be the same as the flavors I have, so the result will be different.
2) Anything that adds weight (water, flavorings, etc.) has to be taxed after the additive is mixed in, and we can't do that within the parameters of this program.
Also, the reasons for avoiding pressing the tobaccos are:
1) I would have to be able to recreate the amount of pressure to get the same result, and it would be difficult to measure.
2) I have two presses that are going almost constantly with the seven different crumble cakes I currently make, so it would take much longer to get the blend on the website.

Russ


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> The reasons for not allowing additives are:
> 1) What you might use at home will almost certainly not be the same as the flavors I have, so the result will be different.
> 2) Anything that adds weight (water, flavorings, etc.) has to be taxed after the additive is mixed in, and we can't do that within the parameters of this program.
> Also, the reasons for avoiding pressing the tobaccos are:
> ...


Thanks, Russ! Hope you haven't taken my tongue-in-cheek offerings on this thread too badly. I'm all for the program! :tu Really a neat idea!


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Russ! Hope you haven't taken my tongue-in-cheek offerings on this thread too badly. I'm all for the program! :tu Really a neat idea!


I think that if you talk to anyone who knows me, they'll tell you that I don't have a thin skin, so any comments, kidding or serious, aren't going to bother me. After reading reviews and comments for a while now, I'd better not get bruised feelings very easily.
As far as the Fusion Lab concept goes, give the credit to the boss man here at pipesandcigars,com, Bob Gates. Bob has asked my input and assistance, but the idea was all his. I'm getting pretty pumped up about the buzz it's created.

Russ


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

blendtobac said:


> I think that if you talk to anyone who knows me, they'll tell you that I don't have a thin skin, so any comments, kidding or serious, aren't going to bother me. After reading reviews and comments for a while now, I'd better not get bruised feelings very easily.


I'm picturing reviews like...

"Tried some of this anniversary kake today. I give it three out of four stars. The tobacco was really good, the spicy perique counterbalances the sweet virginias perfectly. Only problem is the blender is a silly man and his socks never match. Otherwise, good blend."

:lol: You won't be hearing any bad reviews from me, Russ. Everything I've had that you've played a part in is pure gold. Keep up the great work!


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I'm picturing reviews like...
> 
> "Tried some of this anniversary kake today. I give it three out of four stars. The tobacco was really good, the spicy perique counterbalances the sweet virginias perfectly. Only problem is the blender is a silly man and his socks never match. Otherwise, good blend."
> 
> :lol: You won't be hearing any bad reviews from me, Russ. Everything I've had that you've played a part in is pure gold. Keep up the great work!


I've got news for you- my socks _always_ match. My mother picks them out for me every day.

Russ


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Russ thanks for joining the site. It means a lot when the reps, owners and big names are on here. Also I know I will buy and support a puff member before I go somewhere else.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> The reasons for not allowing additives are:
> 1) What you might use at home will almost certainly not be the same as the flavors I have, so the result will be different.
> 2) Anything that adds weight (water, flavorings, etc.) has to be taxed after the additive is mixed in, and we can't do that within the parameters of this program.
> Also, the reasons for avoiding pressing the tobaccos are:
> ...


Thanks for the explanation Russ, I certainly understand why these rules are in place. That being said, once I get the money together I will be ordering some tobaccos, but I probably won't participate in the contest as my idea involves adding some "unapproved" flavors... By the way, I think the whole fusion lab thing is a great idea, and I will be interested to see what comes out of it!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Have my order in already for some constituent tobaccos. . .can't wait to get to blending (and finding out what straight Perique and Dark Fired Burley actually taste like, since I've only had them in blends)!

I do have a question for Russ: What's the best way to combine the blending tobaccos with a flavoring, so that the results won't need lots of time (more than a few weeks, since the time-frame for the whole contest is 3 months) to meld?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Have my order in already for some constituent tobaccos. . .can't wait to get to blending (and finding out what straight Perique and Dark Fired Burley actually taste like, since I've only had them in blends)!
> 
> I do have a question for Russ: *What's the best way to combine the blending tobaccos with a flavoring, so that the results won't need lots of time (more than a few weeks, since the time-frame for the whole contest is 3 months) to meld?*


Great question, I was wondering the same thing myself...


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

If I dot participate, which I so sincerely want to do, it will only be because after looking at the tobacs available, I want almost all of them, and in large-ish quantities too. I've already got about 4 general blend ideas rattling around, but I'm liable to go overboard in my purchases...


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Have my order in already for some constituent tobaccos. . .can't wait to get to blending (and finding out what straight Perique and Dark Fired Burley actually taste like, since I've only had them in blends)!
> 
> I do have a question for Russ: What's the best way to combine the blending tobaccos with a flavoring, so that the results won't need lots of time (more than a few weeks, since the time-frame for the whole contest is 3 months) to meld?


Heating the tobacco (gently) after adding the flavoring will help as it opens the pores of the leaf. Also, you can try using a vacuum sealer, which is a decent analog for a press.

Russ


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

blendtobac said:


> Heating the tobacco (gently) after adding the flavoring will help as it opens the pores of the leaf. Also, you can try using a vacuum sealer, which is a decent analog for a press.
> 
> Russ


So vacume bag it, let it's it for a day, then breaking it up will simulate enugh time to meld all of the flavors?


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> So vacume bag it, let it's it for a day, then breaking it up will simulate enugh time to meld all of the flavors?


I'd give it a few days for best results.

Russ


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> *Heating the tobacco (gently)* after adding the flavoring will help as it opens the pores of the leaf. Also, you can try using a vacuum sealer, which is a decent analog for a press.
> 
> Russ


How do you recommend doing this? and for how long? Also, what about steaming like with a colander over a pot of boiling water, what changes would that (or any heating) cause in the tobacco?


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> How do you recommend doing this? and for how long? Also, what about steaming like with a colander over a pot of boiling water, what changes would that (or any heating) cause in the tobacco?


Steaming over a pot of boiling water would oversaturate the tobacco and take quite a while to dry out. You can put the tobacco in a glass bowl with a bit of added water and cover it with plastic wrap and microwave it in 30 second increments until you see condensation on the plastic. That should be sufficient to get the pores open. Too much heat will caramelize the sugars, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but only if that's what you want. Be careful when you open the plastic wrap; the fumes can make you cough.

Russ


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

blendtobac said:


> Steaming over a pot of boiling water would oversaturate the tobacco and take quite a while to dry out. You can put the tobacco in a glass bowl with a bit of added water and cover it with plastic wrap and microwave it in 30 second increments until you see condensation on the plastic. That should be sufficient to get the pores open. Too much heat will caramelize the sugars, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but only if that's what you want. Be careful when you open the plastic wrap; the fumes can make you cough.
> 
> Russ


Hmm, so when you heat somthing to caramelize the sugars, what is your starting point (temp and time wise)?

Thanks tor the advice Russ.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

my fusion lab order landed yesterday










I'm hopping there is a good blend in here somewhere


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> my fusion lab order landed yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you get of each kind?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> How much did you get of each kind?


1 oz of 13 different tobaccos coming to $30


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> 1 oz of 13 different tobaccos coming to $30


Hmm, they look like pretty decent size bags... I was gonna start out with 5 ounce samples, but it looks like I can decrease that.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Hmm, they look like pretty decent size bags... I was gonna start out with 5 ounce samples, but it looks like I can decrease that.


I would say 1 or 2 ounces would be enough to play with, then is you find what you like and order more


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I would say 1 or 2 ounces would be enough to play with, then is you find what you like and order more


Good to know, Thanks!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> my fusion lab order landed yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to see the individual components of tobacco there. It gives me a better idea of what I want to order. Thanks for putting this up!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Placed my order today, I can't wait to try some blending.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

I know that we mentioned it on the site, but just as a reminder, if you get involved with the Fusion Lab and have any questions, or if you get stuck, just email me or call Mon.-Fri. from 9 to 5 eastern 1-800-494-9144.

Russ


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

So has anyone tried their blend yet? I recieved my bags ~7 days ago. I mixed up a blend that day. I decided tonight I would try it out. Smoking it now and in my opinion it isn't *too* bad. Not great mind you, since it was my very first attempt ever. Its a shame tho that I must of misplaced/ threw out my "recipe". I do know the tobac I used just not the portion. It definatly has me thinking tho on how I can improve this blend to my own taste. 
Just wondering if anyone else has had a chance to sample their own blends.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

So how is everyone's blending going? I have begun to play around, but I haven't gotten anywhere near a finished product yet.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

kneepa said:


> So has anyone tried their blend yet? I recieved my bags ~7 days ago. I mixed up a blend that day. I decided tonight I would try it out. Smoking it now and in my opinion it isn't *too* bad. Not great mind you, since it was my very first attempt ever. Its a shame tho that I must of misplaced/ threw out my "recipe". I do know the tobac I used just not the portion. It definatly has me thinking tho on how I can improve this blend to my own taste.
> Just wondering if anyone else has had a chance to sample their own blends.


Well , I'm on my second to last bowl of my Experimental Blend #1. It's had some time to "toughen" up now that it had time to marry. It's pretty mild till second half of bowl thats when it gets better. I added Thuaoc Lao to it to give it some bite and more nicotine. I also been pressing it in a vice. This was a Va/per/turk/cav/burley/ lao mix.

My second blend is different and I also am pressing it. I will wait a couple weeks till I sample this one. I remember my portions this time and didn't use any cavendish or Lao in this one. These are just for me I will not be submitting these because I may or may not be following the official rules. This one is almost the same as my first minus cav/lao.
So once again has anyone tried their blends lately?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

kneepa said:


> Well , I'm on my second to last bowl of my Experimental Blend #1. It's had some time to "toughen" up now that it had time to marry. It's pretty mild till second half of bowl thats when it gets better. I added Thuaoc Lao to it to give it some bite and more nicotine. I also been pressing it in a vice. This was a Va/per/turk/cav/burley/ lao mix.
> 
> My second blend is different and I also am pressing it. I will wait a couple weeks till I sample this one. I remember my portions this time and didn't use any cavendish or Lao in this one. These are just for me I will not be submitting these because I may or may not be following the official rules. This one is almost the same as my first minus cav/lao.
> So once again has anyone tried their blends lately?


Yup, I have been working on a VA/BUR blend... still tweaking though


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Yup, I have been working on a VA/BUR blend... still tweaking though


Yeah , I started out using alot(too many) of different types of tobac...but I figured I'de smoke it and start removing some of the tobacs until I get a nice base. Remove the ones that I feel are ruining the blend. Then as you say Tweak around a bit.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

kneepa said:


> Yeah , I started out using alot(too many) of different types of tobac...but I figured I'de smoke it and start removing some of the tobacs until I get a nice base. Remove the ones that I feel are ruining the blend. Then as you say Tweak around a bit.


Yeah, it can be a bit slow going... make a blend, let is sit for a while, taste it, adjust blend, let it sit for a while............


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Still waiting for my components to arrive, but I'll be hard at work as soon as they do. I have a good idea of what I want the end product to be. It'll just be the agonizing journey of smoking a lot of bad blends to get there!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

